# New member. Fantastic site.



## JayFo (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I've been playing squash at a national level for the past 6 years but I've had to stop as it was putting too much strain on my knees. I'm 20 years old and weigh 155 pounds. I'm used to training daily but it has revolved solely around cardio and the only weight work i've done has been for endurance. 

This site has some great info for guys like me looking to start out on a new regime so I just wanted to say a preemptive thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*JayFo* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 25, 2012)

Yo!


----------



## brazey (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ripsid (Feb 26, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ecto (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Nivek (Feb 26, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## mooner (Feb 26, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!!!


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------

